# My story (Grab your favorite mod and juice. it's a long one.)



## Alex (25/7/15)

My story (Grab your favorite mod and juice. it's a long one.) 

by Wulf_Haus

My story is one out of millions , but I would like to share it with all of you in ECR.

I, like most of us, started smoking at a young age (13). I started smoking because I thought I was cool; because all of my idols did it. John Travolta in Pulp Fiction, Tarantino in Reservoir Dogs, Leonardo DiCaprio in Romeo and Juliet, and my Father who I always looked up to. I started smoking because cigarettes were fairly easy to get a hold of. I would swipe a pack from my dad, my friends would get their older brothers to buy them for us,etc.

Right about now you're probably thinking "Hey, why should I care? This story is no different from countless other stories." Well, let me tell you why it's different. It's because when I started smoking at the age of 13 it was already 2010. Yup, you read that right. I'm only 18; I'm one of those dumb kids that we all hate for ruining the E-cig industry. I only started "legally" vaping about a month ago.

The reason I'd like to share this with you is this: I just started vaping and already it's in danger of being taken away from me. In my junior year of high school I was already at almost a pack a day. I only started vaping towards the middle of my senior year ( I just graduated last month) and I was still only 17. I started vaping because in the short amount of time that I was smoking I had already noticed some hugely negative changes. I was coughing up disgusting wads of ick, I had a shortness of breath, I couldn't always breathe right, my teeth were getting stained, and I always reeked of smoke.

When I decided to quit it was difficult, extremely difficult. I was in my senior year and I was stressed out with work and school and nothing seemed better at the end of the day than a couple of stinkies to take the edge off. I was also faced with the obstacle of not being able to legally buy vaping products, so I had to resort to bribing older seniors to buy me EGO kits and juice. For almost a year I was doing this because I wanted to better myself. I didn't want to be one of the countless victim of big tobacco.

Long story short, I truly believe vaping has saved my life. I made a promise to myself that once I turned 18 I would use my power to vote to help the vaping community. I don't want to see this beautiful community destroyed by unconstitutional bills under the false pretense of "saving the children". I was just recently, until a month ago, a child! Vaping saved me, and it angers me so much that the very representatives that are proposing these bills are taking away the very thing that is actually saving lives.

We always see these shock stories about kids being sold vaping products because apparently every vendor is a money hungry monster. That is total BS people! I was able to buy packs of cigarettes at multiple locations without being carded. I was 17! I had tried doing the same at multiple B&M vape shops and I was carded. Every. Single. Time.

I hope my story gives you some kind of insight or a better understanding of where the new adult generation of vapers is coming from. We love vaping just as much as the rest of the community. So, please, get out there and make a difference!

source: https://www.reddit.com/r/electronic...story_grab_your_favorite_mod_and_juice_its_a/

Reactions: Winner 10 | Informative 1


----------



## BumbleBee (25/7/15)

We discussed selling vaping related goods to minors on this forum a while ago and this just reinforces my views. If kids under 18 are smoking and want to switch then I'm all for it, get them off the stinkies before it gets really bad. On the other hand, I highly discourage people (regardless of age) who don't smoke who want to start vaping. But then again if someone is going to start smoking because it's cool or to cope with stress or whatever reason then I'd rather have them start vaping than smoking.

A blanket rule/law is doing more harm than good, each individual case should be looked at. This brings up the subject though of what to do about unscrupulous retailers that just want to make a quick buck.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Silver (25/7/15)

Great find @Alex 

Thanks for sharing...

I agree with @BumbleBee , kids that smoke should switch to vaping
Kids that dont smoke shouldnt start anything
Kids that will either start smoking or vaping should rather vape. 

Save the kids
They are our future

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (25/7/15)

If anything needs to be banned for under 18's is needs to be cell phones!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Dirge (25/7/15)

TL;DR: I agree, if a kid is smoking a pack a day @ 16, rather give him a vape.


I started smoking at around age 13 (My birthday is late in the year, so I might have been 12 at the time). Sure I did it to be 'cool' but I don't think I ever stood a chance with a smoking father, mother(quit shortly after I started), older sister and older brother, which made cigarettes super easy to come by.

This year would have been the 15th year of smoking(had my last cigarette on the 1st of March). Although I have no regrets of having ever started, I am mighty glad I stopped and looking back I would have much preferred a vape in my teens than a smoke. Which brings me to my point, in a case like this I'm all for under age vaping, however I don't think they should be readily available for any minor to pick up. 

Anyway, regardless of what laws are made, or regulation is in place, if a kid wants to vape, he's going to find a way to vape. I never had any issues sourcing anything I wanted to try throughout my teens, other than cash. I don't see how a tank, battery and a mod could be any more difficult to come by than cigarettes, alcohol or even a bit of MJ.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Average vapor Joe (25/7/15)

I only started vaping cause of my overuse of hookah (shisha)
I hate cigarettes and luckily I've never got addicted. But nevertheless vaping has saved my lungs and since shisha has rediculous amounts of nicotine I've been saved on that front too.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## daniel craig (25/7/15)

I also started at around 12-13 but not long after I bought my first twisp because i knew i was heading to the addiction level... i started with the neo than the clearo then continued onwards from there.... and yes getting cigarettes was that easy, just make up a lie and you get it while getting ecigs was a whole different and long mission but I'm glad I didn't smoke cigarettes for long....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kev mac (26/7/15)

Silver said:


> Great find @Alex
> 
> Thanks for sharing...
> 
> ...


Myself, like most parents want our children pure as virgin snow.But in the real world I'd much rather my youngster picked up an ego rather than a Marlboro!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------

